# black rapid



## wdh777 (Apr 12, 2013)

so im trying to replace a r2 connector on a sport extreme strap. I can't figure out how to get the strap out to fit the new r2 over it. only one end releases and that has a plastic bracket which won't slip through. they said they had a video on the black rapid site but i can't find it. any suggestions? thx


----------



## bycostello (Apr 17, 2013)

sissors?


----------



## docholliday (Apr 17, 2013)

Op-tech sling kit?


----------



## eml58 (Apr 17, 2013)

bycostello said:


> sissors?



Hilarious, love it.

But there's a better option, less destructive. On my own Black rapid Straps (I have several), the "Loose" end has a Plastic Buckle on it that has a "gap" in one side, slip the strap through the "gap" disconnecting the strap from the belt, then slide the Plastic Buckle out of the end loop using the same "Gap" int he Buckle, the Strap will now slip through Plastic Buckle attached to the Shoulder piece where you shorten/lengthen the strap, you now have a loose end, fit your new R2 Buckle & reverse the procedure.

Shouldn't require the use of scissors, knives or any other sharp instrument.


----------

